# Keep it or Part it? Cub



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I was given a non-runnin Cub Cadet riding mower.

Body is in great shape, but the engine block cracked.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

More pics of the body:

































As I understand it from the prior owner, the engine block cracked and it wasn't in warranty. Her son-in-law took the engine off and the muffler and said it wasn't worth buying a new engine, that she should just junk it.

So is he right?
Is it worth fixing or should it be parted out or junked?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it was a classic that might be a game changer but for me, I'd part it out.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

good looking mower, and not knocked around, damn Kohler, bet it is seized from lack of oil.

If that had of been given to me, I would be chasing a short engine for it, but if I remember from a little while ago, I priced a short engine for a 17HP Kohler and the price was out of this world.

What you do is your choice, you could sell it for parts and get a few hundred and be in front with no outlay.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You could put in a Briggs Intek for $695, from these folks: https://repowerspecialists.com/products/cub-cadet-1045-engine-replacement?variant=7431585234967

Probably what I would do given the mower is a recent model, if I had a need for a 46" mower.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

either way, putting a new engine on that would be costing 3 times what it is worth...part it out....bet the first thing that sells is the hood


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I've been looking at options and following threads.
I don't need the lawn mower, we purchased zero turn gravely earlier this year.
So it would go to the estate (295 acres) or my brothers (7 acres), both I think are too large for this mower to run on.

Rather than sink 700 for another residential grade motor or $1600 for a low end xtreme/commercial kawasaki, I think I'll part it out. 

If I was going to put 700 to 1600 into this plus my sweat equity, I'd rather put the same into a used zero turn mower that might give me a chance at a longer life and better quality cut.

Thank you all for your opinion.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh I feel so devilish.....

we were cleaning out the white barn (aka pile everything in it barn) and found a craftsman riding mower that doesn't run, a DR trimmer that doesn't run, and more weed eaters that don't run, to go with the snapper riding mower outside that doesn't run.

I'm looking at the craftsman and thinking about the cub cadet since they are similar in shape (not color).

I GIFTED the cub cadet to my brother to use and part out on the craftsman.

He thinks he is getting a good deal.
I'm getting clutter off my place.

Win-Win.

And I know that he will spend boo coo hours trying to merge the two together. 
Bwa-ha-ha-ha

JW


----------

